# The worst roads to drive on in the world



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Some of the most dangerous roads to drive on in the World. 














Karnali Highway in northwest Nepal




























Yungas Road (also known as "El Camino de la Muerte" or "The Death Road") in Bolivia


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Guoliang Road Tunnel in China (considered to be the most dangerous road tunnel in the whole world. )


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Worst or dangerous? This is quite a difference. Dangeorus roads are mostly because of drivers who don't apply necessary care to driving.
But you can find worst roads in almost every country.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

diablo234 said:


> Guoliang Road Tunnel in China (considered to be the most dangerous road tunnel in the whole world. )


What's so dangerous about it? The most dangerous thing I saw was an idiot overtaking in the tunnel.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

:nuts: why are they insisting on driving by trucks there? that's not a road, just some 'way' for horses and pedestrians. if they buy motor vehicles, they should build the road in the first place.

(maybe this thread would be more interesting as 'your country's worst road'. just an idea.)


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Have you ever seen Spanish N-II between Alfajarin and Fraga? 91 km of road with loads of trucks, and it's between the two main cities of the country, Madrid and Barcelona.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Main road no. 19, Romania:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

CNGL said:


> Have you ever seen Spanish N-II between Alfajarin and Fraga? 91 km of road with loads of trucks, and it's between the two main cities of the country, Madrid and Barcelona.


Yes, everyone is shunpiking there. I saw a video of it.


----------



## urbanlover (Feb 14, 2005)

US Highway 550 though Colorado is generally regarding the most dangerous in America


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Verso said:


> What's so dangerous about it? The most dangerous thing I saw was an idiot overtaking in the tunnel.


Supposedly there is alot of head on collisions plus the tunnels themselves are extremely narrow.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

urbanlover said:


> US Highway 550 though Colorado is generally regarding the most dangerous in America


Such an important road and they can't find few bucks for a barrier?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

keber said:


> Such an important road and they can't find few bucks for a barrier?


Ironically this road is called the "Million Dollar Highway".


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

urbanlover said:


>





keber said:


> Such an important road and they can't find few bucks for a barrier?





ChrisZwolle said:


> Ironically this road is called the "Million Dollar Highway".


Back when the road was built, a million bucks went a lot farther than they do now. The problem is the road width. Adding pre-cast barriers would actually make the road too narrow for two way traffic, because the base of the barriers is about 61 cm (24") wide. The road itself is just over 5.5m (about 18'). Anything under that, is considered single lane width.

India:
Starting out on NH22 in Shimla, the "highway" heads northeast through the town of Rampur, onto the villages of Tapri, Karcham, Kuppa,and Kalpa. Cut somewhat haphazardly out of mountain cliff-sides, parts of NH22 have earned fear-inducing nicknames like "Freefall Freeway," "The Cutouts," "Breakaway Bend," "The Ledge" and "Angry Mountain."

Source: IRT World's Deadliest Roads
http://www.history.com/shows/irt-deadliest-roads/articles/the-roads


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

The worst road i know about is the road up to the Mont Chaberton in France :cheers:
http://alpenrouten.de/Chaberton-Mont_point83.html


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

I am one of those crazy people who want to drive the Bolivia Death Road one day.


----------



## Frank IBC (Jan 14, 2008)

A new Yungas Road, opened five years ago, on the opposite side of the valley. It is paved, with two 3.5 meter lanes and guardrails. Same 1 km drop-off should you break through the guard rail.

The old road is still open, with some traffic, and is popular with cyclists.

It's not far from La Paz, the capital, so it shouldn't be hard to plan a trip.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Frank IBC said:


> A new Yungas Road, opened five years ago, on the opposite side of the valley. It is paved, with two 3.5 meter lanes and guardrails. Same 1 km drop-off should you break through the guard rail.
> 
> The old road is still open, with some traffic, and is popular with cyclists.
> 
> It's not far from La Paz, the capital, so it shouldn't be hard to plan a trip.


Ironically there have now been at least 18 cyclists died on the ride since 1998.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Imo, the worst road in Slovakia is well known I/65 Martin - Turčianske Teplice. 

by piotr71























































And that's why many people use parrarel roads -


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ I traveled on that road twice: 2007 (passenger), 2010 (driver). It's quite bumpy mostly because of concrete dilatation spaces, but there were also some potholes...

Aren't they going to do anything about it? There are some sections where is wide enough to make a 2+1 main road.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

bogdymol said:


> ^^ I traveled on that road twice: 2007 (passenger), 2010 (driver). It's quite bumpy mostly because of concrete dilatation spaces, but there were also some potholes...
> 
> Aren't they going to do anything about it? There are some sections where is wide enough to make a 2+1 main road.


They have renovated some really bad bits but it is still in such a bad conditions. SSC (Slovak Road Administration) still keeps complaining that NDS is going to build there expressway R3. Of course, there are many more sections which are needed more than some R3 in Turiec. What might help is to merge SSC and NDS together, which may happen next year.

Back in 50s, this road was designed as a motorway, so just junctions and another 2 lanes (there is low AADT anyway) would be needed.


----------



## bathman (Dec 14, 2009)

some where in morocco:nuts:


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

In Italy the "most dangerous road" title is contended between GRA (Rome tangenziale) SS148 Pontina (between Rome and Latina), SS309 Romea (between Ravenna and Venezia) and SS3bis between Cesena and Città di Castello. 

For Repubblica.it the most dangerous road is SS5 Tiburtina Valeria within Rome:
http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/la-strada-piu-pericolosa-d-italia/31012?video

They all are dangerous not because of harsh territory but just because they're overcrowded, full of traffic lights and intersections and in bad state.


----------



## nex (Jul 22, 2005)

New Yungas Road










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yungas_Road

"Replacement route 
The new Yungas Road, as seen from CoroicoThe Yungas Road was modernized during a 20 year period ending in 2006. The modernization included enlarging the carriageway from one to two lanes, constructing asphalt pavement, and building a new section between Chusquipata and Yolosa, bypassing to the north one of the most dangerous sections of the old 'Death Road'.

This new route features modern construction (bridges, drainage, etc.), multiple lanes, pavement, guardrails, and many other elements that make it considerably safer than the original route. The original North Yungas Road is currently much less used by traffic, although an increasing number of adventure travelers bike it for the thrills."


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ Nice to see those three cars overtaking the truck when it's not allowed to (double central line and, more important, in the middle of a double curve)


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

So, these are the worst roads? I don't think so. 
Kolyma highway (the road of bones): 





















































by thestowe









by bolotbootur
When the bridge is out of order:








by misspudding


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Slagathor said:


> EU territory. We're all very proud. hno:


?? It's in Russia, not in EU.


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

EU territory. We're all very proud. hno:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

The first picture shows the Lena Highway, I think.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

vycanismajoris said:


> So, these are the worst roads? I don't think so.
> Kolyma highway (the road of bones):







PS: it seems that _g.spinoza_ quoted _Slagathor_ before he posted :lol:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

The worst brazilian road


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Romania :bash:


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

CNGL said:


> Have you ever seen Spanish N-II between Alfajarin and Fraga? 91 km of road with loads of trucks, and it's between the two main cities of the country, Madrid and Barcelona.





ChrisZwolle said:


> Yes, everyone is shunpiking there. I saw a video of it.


This one? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTWMRXAZq88&feature=player_detailpage#t=153s

(from 2:32 to 4:01)


It has some beautiful desert landscapes though :cheers:



Valle de Olid said:


>


----------



## mediar (Dec 13, 2008)

Varna, Bulgaria:










That happened yesterday.


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

The worst road in the USA I have seen is the road to Grand Canyon West in Arizona. It's an Indian territory and they don't have enough money to pave it


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

bogdymol said:


> PS: it seems that _g.spinoza_ quoted _Slagathor_ before he posted :lol:


It happened to me twice today. My provider' clock must be out of sync for some reasons.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

The Dalton Highway in Alaska (made famous by the show Ice Road Truckers).

Dalton Highway


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

Multan Road, Lahore, Pakistan, part of the mostly-impressive N5:


















Upgrade work is underway, though. Gotta do something about the drainage first:




































Oooh, now they're getting somewhere!


----------



## Frank IBC (Jan 14, 2008)

diablo234 said:


> Ironically there have now been at least 18 cyclists died on the ride since 1998.


I knew that a number had died but I didn't know that it was 18. I feel mixed emotions about the bike rides - part of me feels that such a frivolous activity on in a place where so many have died, just trying to make a living, seems like a slap in the face to the victims. But another part of me wants to ride down that road myself.


----------



## Frank IBC (Jan 14, 2008)

When I see those pictures of the vehicles stuck on the Kolyma Road, I'm amazed at how they were able to make it so far along that muddy road, only to all get so catastrophically stuck in the middle of nowhere.

Someone once said (P.J. O'Rourke, perhaps?) that four-wheel drive doesn't keep you from getting stuck. It just enables you to get stuck much farther from civilization than two-wheel drive.


----------



## Frank IBC (Jan 14, 2008)

The state of Maryland, USA, has its own "Death Road".

Maryland Route 135 descends from the crest of Backbone Mountain, the state's highest, down to the town of Bloomington, losing 600 m (2,000 ft) in just 6 km (4 miles). Straight or gently curving, well-maintained, but with a steady grade of nearly 10%, and ending abruptly at a "T" intersection fronted by a concrete wall.

Descending, trucks are limited to 10 mph (16 km/h) with signs to this effect every 1/10 mile (160 m), with a full stop required in three separate places.

Signs warn truck drivers,

*IF BRAKES FAIL, DITCH TRUCK IMMEDIATELY*

If you're lucky, the runaway truck ramp will stop you.










If you're not, you'll have a nice little cross painted in your memory on the wall at the bottom.










In addition to the several dozen crosses, the wall is heavily cracked from all the collisions, and when I last saw it several years ago it was all blackened from a fire.


----------



## Frank IBC (Jan 14, 2008)

I-275westcoastfl said:


> I am one of those crazy people who want to drive the Bolivia Death Road one day.


With the new road open, there is only a trickle of traffic on the old road. Most of the accidents happened when vehicles going in opposite directions were trying to pass each other, presumably driving very slowly, and the car on the outside miscalculated and rolled off the edge. With the lower volume of traffic the old road should be much safer.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

US 6 between Spanish Fork, UT and Green River UT has been named among the most deadliest rural highways in the US it was even covered in NPR. Since the road runs through many canyons there is not alot of room for expansion and the highway itself is a major artery between Denver and Salt Lake City leading to many head on collisions. 

The Deadliest Roads Are Rural


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

mediar said:


> Varna, Bulgaria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what happened there?


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

vycanismajoris said:


> So, these are the worst roads? I don't think so.
> Kolyma highway (the road of bones):
> 
> 
> ...


The first pic is old. The road, to the best of my knowledge, has since been extensively upgraded.

Pictures 2 and 4, look a lot like the Forest Service roads in the Canadian Province of British Columbia, minus the collapsed bridge.

People who live in Siberia have long complained about the state of the roads in that part of the country and how so little, if anything is done.


mediar said:


> Varna, Bulgaria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like road construction and the remaining pavement was too narrow for the cars.


Frank IBC said:


> When I see those pictures of the vehicles stuck on the Kolyma Road, I'm amazed at how they were able to make it so far along that muddy road, only to all get so catastrophically stuck in the middle of nowhere.


Debate still rages over the status of the road. Depending on the source, people were driving on a winter road that had been closed due to the spring breakup, the ice road melted suddenly, stranding drivers and that it was road construction, but the road surface had not been packed down yet.


----------



## Varzuga (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, these are old photos are still popular in the russian internet.
1 and 7 photos is highway " Lena", 2, 4, 5, 6 - highway "Kolyma",3 -not Russia. 
Both roads were layed in very harsh conditions on the *permafrost*, in summer +40, in winter -60.
There are some photos taken this winter at -57 C.


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

g.spinoza said:


> ?? It's in Russia, not in EU.


Ooops. Because of vycanismajoris's location (Sofia), I just assumed it was Bulgaria. Sorry!


----------



## mediar (Dec 13, 2008)

Fargo Wolf said:


> Looks like road construction and the remaining pavement was too narrow for the cars.


No, a giant hole appeared and swallowed the two cars. It seems that there had been a big cave under the ground and it just opened while these two cars were above it. I have some other videos and photos from Varna and I'm going to post them tomorrow.


----------



## Poul_ (Jan 27, 2011)

diablo234 said:


> US 6 between Spanish Fork, UT and Green River UT has been named among the most deadliest rural highways in the US it was even covered in NPR. Since the road runs through many canyons there is not alot of room for expansion and the highway itself is a major artery between Denver and Salt Lake City leading to many head on collisions.
> 
> The Deadliest Roads Are Rural


what's wrong with that road ??? for me it looks amazing


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

I agree it looks amazing


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Poul_ said:


> what's wrong with that road ??? for me it looks amazing


Like I said earlier that road has alot of head on collisions plus you have alot of people speeding on it and there are also alot of blind curves as well. Since the road is also a major transportation artery between Salt Lake City, Denver, and the National Parks in Southern Utah there is also alot of tourist and truck traffic than is considered normal for a two lane road. Granted some stretches are much better than others and there have been some improvements.


----------



## niko.athens.greece (Apr 29, 2011)

*Just north of this..in BC...I believe it was BC Highway 12 that went into the interior valleys around Lilloet, Lytton ..was the absolute scariest highway I've been on. Literally it was less than one lane in width across in certain spots and looking out of my window I saw what I would meet if I slipped ! Never did I ever believe that highways as that one existed in North America....but they do....well did at least since that some 13 years ago when I was traveling the interior valleys of south western BC north and east of Vancouver. *


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Yup. That's Hwy 12 between Lytton and Lilloett. It's narrow in a couple of spots, as well as high up on the cliff side. There are places that are "more exciting" The Big Hill down into the Bella Coola Valley is one. Other sections are on well used Forestry roads.


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

N1 between Laingsburg and Beaufort West (over here). Fatigue related accidents is the issue here.


Road of Death - N1 via Laingsburg by DanieVDM, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Los Caracoles Pass, a very steep road and a mountain pass between Chile and Argentina, features a countless tough twists among the drought most of the year.


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

Somebody mentioned EU territory... Well, here you are: 

This is Sofia Ring Road last spring before being patched-up:







And please admire Shumen, Bulgaria's roads and happy car-repair-shop-keepers (again from last spring):


----------



## arnau_Vic (May 8, 2011)

^^ omg


----------



## bgplayer19 (Nov 25, 2007)

the first video is long in history... it's a completely different story now.


----------



## mediar (Dec 13, 2008)

Here comes another one ( actually two ) from Bulgaria again, this time from Varna and its ring road:











I posted them a while ago in another thread, so some of you may have already watched them. Anyway, that place look much different now:


----------



## Radish2 (Dec 7, 2008)

urbanlover said:


> US Highway 550 though Colorado is generally regarding the most dangerous in America


The other roads might be bad quality, shown here. But i have not seen such a dangerous road in my life I think. What if some people are speeding there and cutting curves and someone comes other direction, people inside the car will get extremly frightened and only a very good driver will manage to stop the car and not get out of the road in such a situation. but i guess, noone is speeding on that roadsince it is extreme, but some fools might do it still.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ In mountain roads like this one I always find speeding bikers cutting curves... a couple of times I risked a head-on collision. Maybe bikers don't realize that if a biker meets a car driver, the biker is a dead man (and the car driver is not).


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's an example from Plovdiv's old town:










As you can see, the street is kinda steep. Many of the cobblestone streets in Bulgaria are even steeper and they keep them that way for better friction and safety.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

The N111 in Portugal between Montemor-o-Velho and Maiorca is cobblestoned and goes over some collapsing bridges. That's why the A14 between Montemor and Figueira is free. The rest of the N111 between Montemor and Figueira is also crap.

Quite a few main roads in Portuguese city centres are cobblestoned, but due to motorways these days, they are less relvevant, all though most people shunpike in Portugal


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

almost all small streets in Florence and Rome in Italy have cobblestones


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I hate them. They are uncomfortable and very noisy. I wouldn't want to live next to a cobblestone road.


----------



## zivan56 (Apr 29, 2005)

niko.athens.greece said:


> *Just north of this..in BC...I believe it was BC Highway 12 that went into the interior valleys around Lilloet, Lytton ..was the absolute scariest highway I've been on. Literally it was less than one lane in width across in certain spots and looking out of my window I saw what I would meet if I slipped ! Never did I ever believe that highways as that one existed in North America....but they do....well did at least since that some 13 years ago when I was traveling the interior valleys of south western BC north and east of Vancouver. *


It has been improved quite a bit. I drove it last year...here is a picture of the worst section:










The worst part is highway 99 approaching Lillooet actually, with wooden bridges and dirt/rock sections of road (not even gravel). Although I was able to travel it no problem with a lower sports sedan.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Somewhere in Albania - 










http://picasaweb.google.com/HankaT6/AlbNsko20072008#


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

^^
That's not an main road..and btw it does have an better face since 2009.(Photo seems to be a bit old).


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I hate them. They are uncomfortable and very noisy. I wouldn't want to live next to a cobblestone road.


I love cobblestones. It's an incentive to go on foot rather than by car. I'd love to live near one of them


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Do you also want to sleep in a house next to a cobblestone road? I assure you they produce more noise than an asphalt road with 10 times more traffic (so far for your incentive to go by foot).


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

To really qualify for world's worst, the road should be perpetually in bad condition.

I mean, the bypass around my town was being repaved until construction stalled for maybe 2 months, and in that time it was a huge mess. Lots of sections where the top layer was ground down and it was just old concrete. Dust, gravel, tar, huge potholes, it probably took a year off the lifespan of my tires. But now its all pristine, so yeah.


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

vycanismajoris said:


> So, these are the worst roads? I don't think so.
> Kolyma highway (the road of bones):


More pics and story here:
http://www.4wheeloffroad.com/eventcoverage/131_1009_suzukis_across_siberia_web_exclusive/index.html


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Certainly not the worst in the world, but here are some of the less comfortable roads to drive in Japan:

National Route 308 highway, Kuragari Pass, Osaka/Nara.





National Route 32 highway (former route), Inohana Pass, Kagawa/Tokushima.





Among the roads currently designated as the National Highways in Japan, I guess the section of the Route 339 in Aomori is the worst one to drive - Well, not really worst, since it's simply impossible to drive there.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Pictures taken last week in Sebiş, Romania (county road 793):


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Do you also want to sleep in a house next to a cobblestone road? I assure you they produce more noise than an asphalt road with 10 times more traffic (so far for your incentive to go by foot).


I don't think so. I lived for 5 years next to a cobblestone street, in the center of Bologna. Never had any trouble with noise. On the other hand, there was much more noise traffic when I moved to the outskirts, because of more traffic. The problem with noise in cities is due to engines, not tires.


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

cobblestone is a POS especially in countries where they think of the idea of maintenance as if it were some communist plot


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

FML said:


> Among the roads currently designated as the National Highways in Japan, I guess the section of the Route 339 in Aomori is the worst one to drive - Well, not really worst, since it's simply impossible to drive there.


This one could (and should) be realigned on a road a bit to the Southeast.


----------



## Varzuga (Jul 5, 2009)

Tajikistan, Anzob pass, Dushanbe - Hudzhand road


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

The Road between Eupen(B) and Monschau(D) is real horrible,a great test for your suspension,you feel your kidney´s jumping up and down :nuts:


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

diablo234 said:


> US 6 between Spanish Fork, UT and Green River UT has been named among the most deadliest rural highways in the US it was even covered in NPR. Since the road runs through many canyons there is not alot of room for expansion and the highway itself is a major artery between Denver and Salt Lake City leading to many head on collisions.
> 
> The Deadliest Roads Are Rural


the most dangerous road, lol - for idiots who cannot grasp the concept of a curve and a steering wheel.... this road must be a great drive.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

amazing videos on this page btw! keep it up!


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

That's how Odessa-Nikolaev [highway], Ukraine, looked year ago:














































However, now it looks like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjKpnb6njx0


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ What on earth! That was a wide road!


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

*Brazilian jungle roads*

Brasil has quite a few unpaved main thoroughfares in the Amanzon jungle. Their are not ancient tracks or anything like, but roadways opened in the late 1960s-1970s to facilitate human occupation of vast areas. Some have been paved to 1+1 standards, some haven't. 

These are some examples. This routes are the only link for more than 3 million apart from airports. 1850km of those roads are being paved right now under a new government program.

Dry season







(anaconda crossing the road)




























Wet season




































Recently paved sectors


----------



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

I would say the roads in Montenegro are some of the most dangerous(not the worst) roads in Europe, Basically all highways connecting cities are on high mountains (hence the name "Black Mountain") and quite often there are no barriers to protect you and the drivers in this small country are used to these conditions and often drive at speeds you never dare to do.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

urbanlover said:


> US Highway 550 though Colorado is generally regarding the most dangerous in America


From a country where they have invented Health and Safety in the first place, which is currently plaguing Britain, and where microwave manufactures are advising customers not to microwave their cats, you could at least expect a crash barrier...


----------



## arnau_Vic (May 8, 2011)

OMG


----------



## Rudital (Jan 21, 2010)

*The Death Road, Los Yungas, Bolivia (Old Road to Yungas)*


----------



## Lebanese_Almaghrebia (May 15, 2011)

^^Wow ! Very scary ! 

I think Nepal has the worst road in the world!


----------



## Rudital (Jan 21, 2010)

In 1995 the BID (Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo) named the Yungas Road the most dangerous road in the world. Maybe with the new road this has changed.


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Surely M06 road!










:cheers:


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

FML said:


> Among the roads currently designated as the National Highways in Japan, I guess the section of the Route 339 in Aomori is the worst one to drive - Well, not really worst, since it's simply impossible to drive there.


National Route? It's more like a National Stairway to me :lol:

Btw, I can't believe no one has mentioned this dangerous road yet.






Yeah, the one from IRT Deadliest Roads.:nuts:


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Yungas Road seems to be the worst in America.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Road_UK said:


> From a country where they have invented Health and Safety in the first place, which is currently plaguing Britain, and where microwave manufactures are advising customers not to microwave their cats, you could at least expect a crash barrier...


As someone mentioned earlier the installation of a crash barrier along US 550 would reduce that road to only one lane in width.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Cain is a very small village located in the national park of Picos de Europa in Spain.

They had a road so narrow that one wheel was touching the rock and the other one besides the river precipice (and it is not an exaggeration!!!!, I've gone there several times and always afraid).

The refurbishment of the road used this guide to made it able to drive. It is not possible to cross two cars (there are places to cross but not so many)... but at least you can drive 40 km/h











Look how the road is partially over the river.
And it is the first national park created at Spain (and that was one of the original parts, because later it was enlarged... but that corner is national park since more than one century)


----------



## Trilesy (Dec 26, 2007)

Road_UK said:


> From a country where they have invented Health and Safety in the first place, which is currently plaguing Britain, and where microwave manufactures are advising customers not to microwave their cats, you could at least expect a crash barrier...


Ouch, I don't think I would wanna drive there! One mistake and you're gone...


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

alserrod said:


> Cain is a very small village located in the national park of Picos de Europa in Spain.
> 
> They had a road so narrow that one wheel was touching the rock and the other one besides the river precipice (and it is not an exaggeration!!!!, I've gone there several times and always afraid).
> 
> ...


There is one similar road in Italy near Lake Garda... next time I go there I'll take some pics


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

What it is a pity is that I do not find any photo of the "old" road, just to see how narrow it was. 
Just think that in this road only one car can drive... and think in the road without the structure over the river...


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

One of the worst and narrowest in Europe: Corsica island, road into _Forêt de Bonifato _ (from Calvi).
But impressing nature and landscape!

1.









2.


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Fv60 is not a national road, but a short-cut to avoid one ferry on E39, it's just 6km longer so it saves time even with the poor standard. It's currently being upgraded to 2-lanes all the way even when the long-term goal is to build a 1,5km span bridge over the fjord avoiding most of this stretch.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

snowdog said:


> Norway seems to not care about motorists as much, they spend a tiny % of their GDP on Infra, and driving a car is quite expensive...
> 
> Yes they have nice project here and there, but overall, the infra isn't that great from what I've seen, huge traffic over narrow roads and bridges! Not to mention the snails pace speed limits on motorways! I'm under the impression it's a nation for the retired & grey haired!


Your impression of Norway is not entirely correct. While they do have only about 400 kilometers of motorway and speed limits are low, only in Norway do you find projects where they spend over € 100 million to build a bridge that handles 500 - 1000 vehicles per day. The Hardanger Bridge costs € 240 million and will handle approximately 1400 vehicles per day. There is no way you can find such investments in most other countries.

The road transportation budget increased by 40% in the last transportation plan. You have to understand Norway is about 10 times larger than the Netherlands with just 5 million people. Furthermore Norwegians have the highest income in the world, so € 2 gasoline and tolls are unimpressive to them.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I think that money would be better spent in more motorways; 400 km is nothing.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Very few roads have sufficient traffic volumes to warrant a motorway. I think Kristianstad - Oslo could be a reality, but Oslo - Bergen is really an illusion as a motorway. Maybe someday Oslo - Trondheim will be mostly 4-laned. Fact is that even the links between major cities do not have more than 2.000 - 5.000 vehicles per day outside the metropolitan areas.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I would build motorways from Oslo to Kristians*an*d, Trondheim, Sweden (direction Stockholm) and towards Bergen at least to Hønefoss.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Verso said:


> I would build motorways from Oslo to Kristiansand, Trondheim, Sweden (direction Stockholm) and towards Bergen at least to Hønefoss.


You best get started then. A lot of work for one person. I'll come and drive on them when you're finished.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Mississippi Roads are the most dangerous in the West, 


mississippi roads by ahhahlauren, on Flickr


Road and the De Soto by Plan for Opportunity, on Flickr


mono mississippi back road by evrmoor, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Arizona has some pretty bad roads too


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

^^ LoL. That's due to geography/climate


We're just broke


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Arizona has some pretty bad roads too


US-89 near Page gets a bit... bumpy .


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

HWY 63 in the Canadian Province of Alberta. It is the deadliest highway there by far. Plans to upgrade it from a two lane highway, to a four lane, divided (non-motorway) highway have been on the books for years. However, only a small fraction has been upgraded. In the last couple of years, there has been work undertaken to actually construct substantial sections of divided highway.


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

Ingenioren said:


> Fv60 is not a national road, but a short-cut to avoid one ferry on E39, it's just 6km longer so it saves time even with the poor standard. It's currently being upgraded to 2-lanes all the way even when the long-term goal is to build a 1,5km span bridge over the fjord avoiding most of this stretch.


It was a national road before the administrative change to transfer the ownership of the most main road network to the regional organizations in the year 2010. As this is admin stuff only, it has no impact on the importance.

In addition to being an alternative route to the E39, it is a part of an important east-west corridor over Strynefjellet. That is why it is somewhat surprising to see the upgrade taking place no earlier than now.


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Fact is that even the links between major cities do not have more than 2.000 - 5.000 vehicles per day outside the metropolitan areas.


But that might be a part of the chicken-and-egg phenomena. No traffic due to bad roads and no good roads due to less traffic.


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Karakorum highway is probably the most dangerous in Pakistan.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Arizona has some pretty bad roads too


Why do those cracks follow so often the painted lines? Is it because the pavemant is structurally damaged there by the vehicles load on both sides of the line and no load on the line itself?


----------



## Alqaszar (Jan 18, 2008)

The pavement is put on in wide strpes following roughly the future lanes. In the Photo, the 1x2 highway is divided in three tarmac strips forming the solid cover, while the softer material in the ground follows existing lines from the top while collapsing.


----------



## Langeveldt (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone driven the E42 through the Belgian border past Tournai recently? Hideous, particularly after hours on the smooth French autoroutes.. 

Other mentions go to the N17 Piet Retief/Ermelo/Pongola road in South Africa (potholes, coal trucks), the N11 betwen Hendrina and Ermelo (coal trucks, potholes) and the N2 between Durban and East London (fog, sheep, goats, people, sharp corners)


----------

